# The Mosaic House - Feb 2012



## UE-OMJ (Feb 19, 2012)

Having seen a post of the Mosaic House I just had to take a look for myself. Me and my g/f took an early drive there in the freezing cold. The house is amazing! Shame about the fire upstairs though.

I did actually venture upstairs for some photos, g/f followed too after nagging at me not to go  

I took a lot of photos, but I've left out the outside shots that give away the location.

I also noticed some of the furniture shown in previous posts seem to have gone already 

Steve


Spotted this on the drive to the house...


















Onto the house itself...




























































































































































































































































Hmmm, wasnt there some furniture here before...?















































Some of the outbuildings and left-overs...









































































































































And finally the trip upstairs...


----------



## Landie_Man (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice one, it gets worse everytime. Was here last week :-(. Well done for getting upstairs


----------



## mookster (Feb 20, 2012)

Bit too many photos for my liking but interesting to see the spool of wool I left on the sideboard a month ago is in exactly the same place


----------



## RichardH (Feb 20, 2012)

Why is this being allowed to decay and suffer vandalism? Why?


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 20, 2012)

Shame to see the place falling prey to the metal miners surpose the artists and firemen will be next? great pics.


----------



## spacepunk (Feb 22, 2012)

Great photos.Liking the drawer shot, it's amazing what people keep in them.


----------



## lioncount (Feb 22, 2012)

I did a bit of research on this place, the family who owned the farm had already moved out. Apparently a bunch off youths had managed to aquire a key, and had taken to hanging out in the house. The news paper report stated that the youth who was charged with arson, had been setting fire to an aerosol can spray and accidently ignited a bedroom curtain. The owners must be gutted, the home was previously on the market for over a million. The house was stunning looking at the pre fire brochure.. must also be nice to be so rich you can just move out and leave your stuff behind


----------



## ljarrald (Feb 22, 2012)

nice photos, thanks for sharing.
its a shame that a once beautiful building has been left to decay like this.


----------



## nelly (Feb 22, 2012)

Some really nice photos there mate, but you need to delete the ones that are of generic rubbish and trashed B&Q kitchens, this will leave you with the good ones and a really good report fella


----------



## Amykayleigh (Feb 27, 2012)

Amazing pictures.

Does anyone know what happened to this place?


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 27, 2012)

Shame that the piece of real history in this report goes unnoticed in the trash of somebodies excesses.


----------

